# Durham Big Meeting.



## Maidmarian (Jul 9, 2012)

Anyone else going ?


----------



## krink (Jul 9, 2012)

me probably but it depends on the weather - got absolutely soaked last year! milliband is supposed to be speaking this year - should be a laugh.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jul 11, 2012)

yep   I heard Foot speak when I was about 7   ---bet it's not so good now though


----------



## krink (Jul 11, 2012)

the crowds are bigger now I think.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jul 12, 2012)

krink said:


> the crowds are bigger now I think.


No Really they're not ! Used to be "the biggest gathering in the free world"    I understand it's off this year due to flooding --- alraedy booked me tickets & everything !!!


----------



## krink (Jul 12, 2012)

it's definitely still on. the only time it wasn't on was during the war. definitely on!!


----------



## Maidmarian (Jul 12, 2012)

Yay !!! My cousin, recently widowed , had seen a newscast about the N Yorks show & got confused ---I hope ! 

See yer there Krink !


----------

